# Crisick in this gif



## theropeking (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks good ngl







btw:
-Cs 1.6 pro player back in 2002
-Uni prof
-5+ mln in the bank
-professional fighter
-9 inch cock
-140 iq


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2019)

theropeking said:


> btw


----------



## badromance (Mar 2, 2019)

Frauded
Irl is everything


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 2, 2019)

He deserves to die.


----------



## FMLplus (Mar 2, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Looks good ngl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its confirmed he is a pro player?


----------



## theropeking (Mar 2, 2019)

FMLplus said:


> Its confirmed he is a pro player?



NOTHING is confirmed.

but here he claimed it:


----------



## FMLplus (Mar 2, 2019)

theropeking said:


> NOTHING is confirmed.
> 
> but here he claimed it:



If he was pro there would have to be some footage, right?
idk, seems fishy


----------



## Autist (Mar 2, 2019)

Jewbag nose and cuck eyes, it's over.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

Everythkng u listed is fake. He told me he doesn't have a job and he has all his money in real estate. He's a fraud guys
Also he said he was an astronaut u gonna believe that too


----------



## theropeking (Mar 2, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Everythkng u listed is fake. He told me he doesn't have a job and he has all his money in real estate. He's a fraud guys
> Also he said he was an astronaut u gonna believe that too



Obviously he is a fraud. We are just kidding about it boyo Its nothing new


FMLplus said:


> If he was pro there would have to be some footage, right?
> idk, seems fishy



No bro. He might doxx himself by that. I am pretty sure he was a professional cs 1.6 pro player kappa


----------



## Sc22 (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks gay


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

theropeking said:


> oyo Its nothing new


Just making sure the newcels get it. I know you know


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 2, 2019)

Lmfao this guy will prove to be a major larper believe me


----------



## Mewcel (Mar 3, 2019)

Autist said:


> Jewbag nose and cuck eyes, it's over.


Very Semitic looking nose with a droopy tip.


----------



## Coping (Mar 3, 2019)

Shitty eye area


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 3, 2019)

Coping said:


> Shitty eye area


----------



## Coping (Mar 3, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 26266


???


----------



## Kenma (Mar 3, 2019)

He's high tier normie tbh


----------



## Coping (Mar 3, 2019)

Kenma said:


> He's high tier normie tbh
> View attachment 26274


LMAOO


----------



## SHARK (Mar 3, 2019)

God tier lower third. Best I've ever seen on a nonmodel.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

theropeking said:


> er


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 3, 2019)

If he fixed his nose he could be 9/10


----------

